# TLF Spring 2018 Giveaway



## Ware

To celebrate the one year anniversary of TLF and kick off another awesome season we're going to do a giveaway! To enter, simply post up in this thread and we'll do the drawing sometime in mid-March. Post as much as you like, but entries into the drawing will be limited to one per member.

*Items #1-3*








Lawn & Pest Control Supply has hooked us up with (3) $25 off codes for their online store. I will send a code to each winner for a $25 discount on any order. The discount is good for a single use, may not be combined with any other codes, and must be redeemed before July 1, 2018. They are good folks, so be sure and check them out the next time you are in need of a lawn chemical. They offer free shipping on everything.

*Item #4*








TLF Swag Pack. I'll box up some stuff from the TLF treasure chest and ship it out to the winner. This should probably be the grand prize, but I'm trying to remain humble. But seriously, don't be surprised if this stuff makes your lawn look a few shades darker and your stripes a little straighter. Trust me. 

*Item #5*








Eley offered us a generous discount on one of their Wall Mount Garden Hose Reels, and the founding members of TLF stepped up to cover the difference. Anyone that has one of these will tell you these hose reels are the real deal, and will make you the envy of all your friends and enemies. We're giving away their standard #1041 hose reel, which can be wall mounted for either parallel or perpendicular use. If you need a post mount kit, extra-capacity kit, etc. you can order those direct from Eley.

Good luck to everyone, and here's to another great season on the lawn! :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Not your ordinary forum by a long shot! Can't believe it's been a year! Thanks to the site founders and moderators for all the hard work. Great place to be!

Edited to add: What a generous giveaway!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner

These give-aways are a really nice extra to the site. Thanks for running these Ware. 
I'm good though, so this isn't an entry.


----------



## FlyMike

Wow, these are awesome. Great site, great people, and now great prizes.


----------



## MarkAguglia

I knew the forum was new but didn't realize it's only been 1 year! Glad to be a part of it!


----------



## ericgautier

:beer: here's to many more!!!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Nice idea!


----------



## WarEagle26

This forum has been such an invaluable source of knowledge for me. Everyone here is so willing to share their experiences to help others. This is such a great community!

Thanks to everyone who contributed to supplying all the awesome giveaways and to Ware for organizing it!


----------



## Spammage

Great giveaway. Enough to make even wizards jealous. :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

TLF is a great place to come and look/learn about awesome lawns. Great job bringing this site together ware.

Hope it's ok I enter. If not just take me out. If yes I'll pay any shipping costs if I win anything. Man I'd like that hose reel. :nod:


----------



## Ware

SNOWBOB11 said:


> TLF is a great place to come and look/learn about awesome lawns. Great job bringing this site together ware.
> 
> Hope it's ok I enter. If not just take me out. If yes I'll pay any shipping costs if I win anything. Man I'd like that hose reel. :nod:


You're good. :thumbup:


----------



## chrismar

Still using my TLF mug daily! Looks and works great!

Fingers crossed! My fingers are after that eley discount!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Ware said:


> You're good. :thumbup:


Thx.


----------



## Movingshrub

Yay for one year!


----------



## Mightyquinn

chrismar said:


> My fingers are after that eley discount!


Discount????

You get the whole hose reel for free!!!!! :dancenana: :yahoo:


----------



## chrismar

Mightyquinn said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fingers are after that eley discount!
> 
> 
> 
> Discount????
> 
> You get the whole hose reel for free!!!!! :dancenana: :yahoo:
Click to expand...

Yea! 100% discount!


----------



## ABC123

Thank you for making a lawn forum great again!!!


----------



## Ware

Yes, 100% discount on the Eley - sorry if that wasn't clear. And Mightyquinn has offered to hop on a Greyhound with his tool bag and come install it. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

I will do anything to one up MQ. I can't wait to see the look on his face when I pick him up at the Greyhound terminal.

Enter me.


----------



## Redtenchu

Lol @wardconnor

What a great community everyone has created, I'm glad to be a part of it.


----------



## kds

I am in it to win it!


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> I will do anything to one up MQ. I can't wait to see the look on his face when I pick him up at the Greyhound terminal.
> 
> Enter me.


I already heard you have something in the plans to one up me :lol:

BTW, I already have 2 of those hose reels :thumbup:


----------



## DJLCN

Happy Anniversary TLF and a special thanks to all the founding members.


----------



## Green

Glad I found this site. Hopefully it will stay friendly, progressive and receptive to new ways of doing things, and last a long time.


----------



## zinger565

Yuuuuuus


----------



## wardconnor

zinger565 said:


> Yuuuuuus


Yesssss


----------



## MasterMech

Too good not to enter..... c'mon baby, daddy needs a new hose reel... :nod:

Seriously though, I am happy to have found this forum. I'd still be hacking away at my lawn with a lawn tractor and wondering why my grass is brown after I cut it.... :lol:


----------



## gene_stl

> What a great community everyone has created, I'm glad to be a part of it.


What he said! Me too!


----------



## LawnNerd

Ware said:


> Yes, 100% discount on the Eley... And Mightyquinn has offered to hop on a Greyhound with his tool bag and come install it. :lol:


If i win, He won't need the bus!


----------



## SGrabs33

Great people = Great forum &#128588;&#128588;&#128588;


----------



## mowww

Thanks to the generous sponsors and to the site. Looking forward to warmer weather!


----------



## nagol

Can't believe it's been a year already!! Thanks to Ware and the boys for a great forum.


----------



## Pharmower

Wow, hard to believe the lawn forum is in its second growing season already. Great job to all, and such a great community. Can you imagine If we were all neighbors? we'd have the best neighborhood ever!


----------



## Shuffinator

Hope I can get something! Thanks for an awesome forum


----------



## Killbuzz

What a bad *** forum!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Taking a break from chorin' and realized some swag would enhance my workbench. Thanks to the admins and everyone else for making this the place to be for lawn care domination.


----------



## cnet24

IN!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## BryanThigpen

Great site for Novice lawn geeks all the way to the expert greenskeepers! Thank you all for the advice over the past year because I'm still learning every season! A freebie would just put the icing on the cake! Good luck to everyone on their lawns and projects this year


----------



## Ammodud2311

Love being apart of TLF...great job guys on 1yr!!!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Glad to be a part of a community where you get the knowledge for free, and there's the opportunity to get some awesome stuff in the giveaways!

I was just thinking about how I could roll an Eley reel into my budget this year. I've got the place picked out for it already!


----------



## J_nick

Colonel K0rn said:


> .... I've got the place picked out for it already!


You aren't the only one :mrgreen:


----------



## drlushin

Grateful for all the knowledge that is freely given in such a gracious fashion!!

Here's to many more years!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Love this forum. Can't wait for the grass to green up. I was lost on what I wanted for my lawn before I found TLF. Couldn't decide, tried seeding and went horribly, didn't know what I was doing. Now my lawn is total Alpha Male.


----------



## stotea

Awesome! This community is the best!


----------



## jessehurlburt

Wow, this is a very nice offer, enter me in there. Have you considered doing a run of TLF hats to offer up for sale? I wouldn't mind paying a retail price for one with any profits going to benefit the site... just saying. 

Thanks for making this place awesome.


----------



## Ware

jessehurlburt said:


> Wow, this is a very nice offer, enter me in there. Have you considered doing a run of TLF hats to offer up for sale? I wouldn't mind paying a retail price for one with any profits going to benefit the site... just saying.
> 
> Thanks for making this place awesome.


Here's the TLF logo merchandise thread. I think I currently have two brown hats left. If you prefer green, I will probably put in another order if there is enough interest this year. I also have a couple new sticker designs on the way for this season - I should receive those this week. :thumbup:


----------



## jessehurlburt

> The great thing about these hats is you can dress up or down in them... buy a brown one to wear while working on the lawn or taking your wife to dinner, and a green one to wear to special events like weddings or state dinners.


 :laugh:

Sweet, thanks Ware, I will PM you with an order for a hat and a few koozies.. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ware I got lots of stuff that needs new stickers! Can't wait to check out the new design!


----------



## desirous

Wow, one year! Congratulations! It took me whole 10 months to find where everyone went...


----------



## Ware

I have shared this elsewhere, but wanted to add here that one of the giveaway donors,Lawn & Pest Control Supply, is currently running a 10% off code for pre-emergents:


----------



## balistek

thanks for everything you guys do. I'll definitely enter this. I could use that reel. But the wife thinks its "not pretty enough". She will have to be persuaded. Its on my shortlist for 2018


----------



## Pete1313

Congrats to one year! :beer: and many more to come!


----------



## ATLawn

A wildly successful first year is definitely something tho celebrate, and what a celebration!

Great way to kick off the season.


----------



## Brodgers88

Big thanks to site administrators and moderators for all their hard work to create and run this outstanding forum!! And thank you to every lawn forum member for contributing to such an awesome community!


----------



## AMN4PAR

Still got snow on the ground in Iowa. It's good because that means ski season is still here but also a Debbie Downer because I'm ready to start mowing!

I've got big ideas this year, can't wait to get it going!

#pimpnthelawnainteasy


----------



## GrassFarmer

Northeast is slowly warming up :thumbup:


----------



## social port

Thanks to everyone for making TLF such a great place. I'm a proud member. Thanks to generosity of the donors, administrators, and moderators who keep things groing. 
In it to win it.


----------



## Ware

social port said:


> ...In it to win it.


Yes! And not give it away!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ware said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...In it to win it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! And not give it away!
Click to expand...

Duh! Who would do that? :rofl:


----------



## Tellycoleman

Enter me in the contest .
I think im going to win!!!


----------



## gatormac2112

I want the Eley!! But I never win anything so not holding my breath :lol:

Thanks to @Ware and the rest of the contributors!


----------



## jimmy

Finally back on here. Snow makes the lawn feel so distant...


----------



## Ware

jimmy said:


> Finally back on here. Snow makes the lawn feel so distant...


Welcome back jimmy. :thumbup:


----------



## Wes

I'm lurking again and getting excited about greenup. I'm amazed at the growth of the site in the last year. On second thought, maybe I shouldn't be surprised. It's a great community! Everyone should want to join.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Hoping for a great 2018! Keep those blades sharp, men.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Bunnysarefat said:


>


Haha, love it!


----------



## DetroitRocker

Wow, thanks for pulling this together. And thank you for the invite to this community last year. I have found this to be an invaluable resource and appreciate the feedback from you all!


----------



## FRD135i

I heard the swag pack makes your lawn greener and your stripes straighter! Sign me up!


----------



## Txmx583

Ready for another awesome year!!!!!!!


----------



## DanTheMan

I'm excited for the giveaway and excited to be a part of the tlf community. Cheers to 2018 &#127867;


----------



## fp_911

Didn't visit for a few weeks because, well my bermuda is brown, but now with Spring coming up I'll be back on here frequently!

Glad to have this resource, I never would have ended up with the lawn I have without the input from several members here!


----------



## TulsaFan

Ordered the Rotary Power Scissors this morning from R&R Products. Also, currently waiting for parts to show up this week to modify the boom of the Chapin Push Sprayer. Hopefully, the Pre-M can wait until then. :?

T.L.F. is an incredible community of great people. I appreciate reading all the comments, suggestions, and insight!!!


----------



## monty

Thanks for organizing and for the generous giveaways!! This warmer weather in Philly has me itching to mow


----------



## micahp

Ready for lawn season!!!


----------



## DJT

Giddy UP!!! Sign me up! :thumbup:

Administrators are GREAT by the way!


----------



## aug0211

Good time to be checking back in after winter!


----------



## LIgrass

Count me in this drawing. I could use any of those giveaways. I got my Tenacity from that company years ago and need to look at getting another bottle soon - great prices there! Also wouldn't hate a hose reel that actually works unlike the big box store reels. This forum rocks!


----------



## FATC1TY

Count me in!! Thanks for the giveaway and the chance.

Infact, thanks for all the info and spending my money for me with said info. My lawn is better than my neighbors!


----------



## Interex87

This is Awesome, thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## chrisben

Awesome contest! Please enter me!


----------



## mmacejko

Great job on this forum guys! I've learned a lot and enjoy the community atmosphere!


----------



## Cavan806

Love this place. I'm In!


----------



## nickmg

In it to win it.


----------



## gijoe4500

I was around back in the beginning, and took a long hiatus. Hopefully I'll stick around a little more this time. Need to whip this lawn back into shape! I'm glad to see this place is growing, and thriving. I like it much more than that other forum i came from.


----------



## loamy_roots

Count me in!


----------



## crunk

Sounds like a good deal. I'm in.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

This is great!


----------



## SeanB

Count me in!


----------



## BXMurphy

A great, GREAT lawn forum, FANTASTIC members AND a Spring 2018 Giveaway?!?!?!!

I hope I win the swag bag!!!

B


----------



## Ware

BXMurphy said:


> A great, GREAT lawn forum, FANTASTIC members AND a Spring 2018 Giveaway?!?!?!!
> 
> I hope I win the swag bag!!!
> 
> B


BXMurphy! Welcome back!


----------



## Gorgonzola17

So happy that I found this forum. Thanks alot grass daddy for showing me the way. Alot of great and helpful people in this forum always looking to share the knowledge!! &#128512;


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Wow. A great forum with helpful members who are knowledgeable and courteous to noobs? And free stuff? Like hitting the lottery! Love the forum and the members!


----------



## Lakehills

Great idea - I'm in


----------



## Tex86

This is awesome! Good luck everybody!


----------



## Shootermcgee

Congratulations to all for one year. Great people and excellent information. I'm glad to be a member.


----------



## dslab

Thanks you for the TLF! Look forward to learning and improving my lawn this year! Thank you all.


----------



## Longhorn2010

Last year I posted here to get some help about invasive species in my lawn and INSTANTLY received answers and feedback. Thanks guys and hoping for many more!


----------



## Shaky

Just joined the forum today and am excited to be part of the community.


----------



## zeus201

Missed out on the blade....fingers crossed I get lucky this time.


----------



## DeliveryMan

Have learned so much on this forum -- surprised to hear its only been around a short while -- seems like it is very well run

Should get those Swardsman guys to add to the Giveaway


----------



## gardencityboy

Surprised that there is so much good stuff and the forum is only a year old. Glad to be here.


----------



## mrigney

Yeah, both in tenor and in content, this is one of the best forums I"ve been a part of. Have learned so much and have enjoyed conversing with folks. Looking forward to another year!


----------



## Atlien

Excited to be a part of the forum!


----------



## Ware

So let's do the drawing a week from today. :thumbup:

No entries will be accepted after 11:59:59 PM Tulsa Time (Central) on Friday, March 16th.


----------



## Ridgerunner

I forget, what's your son's favorite flavor of ice cream again?


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> I forget, what's your son's favorite flavor of ice cream again?


Daughter... and another daughter due in 4 weeks... and people wonder why I spend so much time on the lawn. I am outnumbered. :lol:


----------



## Ridgerunner

That's what happens when you get old and your brain atrophies, you can't even remember the sex of a person in a six month old video.
Tell me about outnumbered. I've got one grandson, four granddaughters and one great granddaughter. Plus I don't get no respect, the six year old gd gave me a wet willy today!


----------



## J_nick

Haha my son (2) loves going over to papa's house. His favorite thing to do is steal papa's chair. We've recently gained the upper hand at my house. We had another boy at the end of January to go up 3-2.

Ware I'm always livin' on Tulsa Time


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> Daughter... and another daughter due in 4 weeks... and people wonder why I spend so much time on the lawn. I am outnumbered. :lol:


Congrats! I got 2 daughter's myself... I can relate. :lol:


----------



## Lawnfreak

Thank you for doing these extra things such as giveaways! It makes this site just that much better! :thumbup:


----------



## dsotm

In


----------



## wardconnor

Lawnfreak said:


> Thank you for doing these extra things such as giveaways! It makes this site just that much better! :thumbup:


This ^^^^^^


----------



## mmacejko

Thank you for adding these great giveaways to an already great community.


----------



## grogers

Just found this forum. Thanks Mr. Ward for letting me know about it!!


----------



## 440mag

mmacejko said:


> Thank you for adding these great giveaways to an already great community.


+1 - MUCH APPRECIATED !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

grogers said:


> Just found this forum. Thanks Mr. Ward for letting me know about it!!


Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Aldave

Count me in!


----------



## JSS22

In


----------



## tnlynch81

Sliding in before the deadline.


----------



## Ware

The field is set! Let's plan on a 5PM Central drawing on Facebook Live. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware




----------



## Ware

Thank you to everyone for participating and making TLF what it is - and *CONGRATULATIONS* to all the winners!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1113122602162517



:banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:

@DeliveryMan @desirous @FRD135i @ericgautier @Ridgerunner, I will be in touch!


----------



## chrismar

How do we change our usernames?


----------



## chrismar

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ware

Thank you Ware! Always something exciting going on here! Congrats to all the winners :beer:


----------



## social port

Congrats to all the winners! 
Thanks to all at TLF for such a great forum!


----------



## FRD135i

Thanks TLF for the great giveaway. It's cool things like this that makes TLF badass. Looks like PGR is in my future, and buying some swag anyway.


----------



## gatormac2112

I knew I wouldn't win. Never have in my life. That's why I bought an eley reel and 100 foot hose a few weeks ago

Congrats to the winners! Thanks Ware for making it all possible


----------



## Redtenchu

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Congratulations to all the winners!! There's something coming up here in a few weeks that some of you might want


----------



## g-man

@Mightyquinn , 70F weather?


----------



## Mightyquinn

g-man said:


> @Mightyquinn , 70F weather?


Hopefully but that's not what I'm talking about ardon:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Mightyquinn said:


> Congratulations to all the winners!! There's something coming up here in a few weeks that some of you might want


I'm guessing bags of OM delivered by you after you install the Eley reel at RR's house?

Congratulations to all of the winners! I was on the road when the drawing took place, and didn't get notification when the feed went live  I would have tuned in had I gotten it.


----------



## ericgautier

:banana: wow, awesome.


----------



## TulsaFan

Congrats to the winners!!! I bought a new garden hose last week and resisted buying a reel just in case! Dang it!


----------



## desirous

Thanks Ware! Can't believe it


----------



## Ridgerunner

As Ware said, "Would you believe this?"
It's a great prize and I thank the founding members and TLF.
I'd like to think that your daughter was referring to the little piece of paper she pulled and not to my personal appearance when she said, "It's a little crumpled."   
I'd just like to thank @Ware and @dfw_pilot (and the rest here at TLF) for this forum. I credit them for setting the tone and example that has created a forum with a great atmosphere for participation and sharing. I've been a member of a number of forums over the years, but none have been this enjoyable. There is always something being posted that I find enjoyable, interesting or informative. even if it's something I would never employ for myself: whether it has something to do with cool season grasses, to travel, to comics and jokes, to rebuilding a reel mower, to liquid fertilization, to reviews of equipment and chemicals or just the sharing of experiences. Consequently, I end up spending way too much time here, but I'm retired, so, again, thanks.


----------



## gijoe4500

Congrats to all the winners, and thanks to the men at the top for the giveaway!


----------



## Cavan806

Congrats!


----------



## ericgautier

Got my TLF Merch box today. Thanks again! 

Now need to find something to stick that "Reel Low" sticker to.


----------



## desirous

ericgautier said:


> Now need to find something to stick that "Reel Low" sticker to.


Hmm... Tough challenge indeed. I guess it would look good on the snow blower...


----------



## social port

ericgautier said:


> Got my TLF Merch box today. Thanks again!
> 
> Now need to find something to stick that "Reel Low" sticker to.


That is pure joy right there. :thumbup:


----------

